# Distant Network in HD



## joecap1946 (Aug 22, 2008)

I get my CBS from All American Direct.

As you know the CBS feeds are in Atlanta and SF.

They are both in HD, but I receive them SD. Will I ever at some point receive these in HD?

Will All Amercian provide them should they become available or do I get this from Dish?

Having trouble understanding the concept.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

All American Direct is not currently able to deliver networks in HD. They plan on being able to, just no time frame yet.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

joecap1946 said:


> I get my CBS from All American Direct.
> 
> As you know the CBS feeds are in Atlanta and SF.
> 
> ...


You would have to ask AAD if and when they might consider the huge expenditure involved to develop the high def uplink facility and to lease the transponder capacity for HD. And presumably, as with Dish and DirecTV, this would have to be in addition to the cost for SD signals as the majority of the legally limited number of possible customers wouldn't yet have HD boxes.

That's the concept.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

I receive the following from AAD a couple days ago in response to the question "Do you have a target date?". I'm cut 'n pasting exactly as I received it.

"No, they haven't given us word when we will have the new satillite. Right now we use satillite number 119, wich is not a HD satillite."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ljr01 said:


> I receive the following from AAD a couple days ago in response to the question "Do you have a target date?". I'm cut 'n pasting exactly as I received it.
> 
> "No, they haven't given us word when we will have the new satillite. Right now we use satillite number 119, wich is not a HD satillite."


:lol: Yeah, right.

I get my San Francisco locals HD off of 119. Of course, it is a spotbeam unlike HBO HD on 119. I used to have both AAD San Francisco and Atlanta feeds as well as Dish San Francisco for several reasons. But once HD arrived I decided to spend the money on HD.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

phrelin said:


> :lol: Yeah, right.


I sense skepticism. Sadly I wasn't making an attempt at humor. That is exactly the reply I received from AAD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ljr01 said:


> I sense skepticism. Sadly I wasn't making an attempt at humor. That is exactly the reply I received from AAD.


No skepticism about you. Sorry if I implied that.

Support folks at AAD aren't quite as knowledgeable as Dish Network CSR's based on my experience. And that is a sad statement.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

119 is able to broadcast HD. They were just giving you a bs answer. The real answer is that they have not rented enough space to broadcast the channels in HD on 119 and that is the main reason that they are not.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

phrelin said:


> No skepticism about you. Sorry if I implied that.
> 
> Support folks at AAD aren't quite as knowledgeable as Dish Network CSR's based on my experience. And that is a sad statement.


No offense taken. I'd be skeptical myself if I hadn't received the original.


----------



## KEEFP (Aug 13, 2002)

This is the response I received from American Direct earlier this year on HD:

Thank you for your inquiry.

Currently we are planning to offer our networks in High Definition by the end of 2008 which will provide a clear, crisp, remarkable picture for you. If you need any further assistance please feel free to contact me directly or via email.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

I asked the same question to AAD a few months ago and got the answer that by the end of '08 HD would be up and running. Then two weeks ago I had to call them about activating programming for my new receiver. I asked the question again, mentioning the answer I got earlier this year. I was told that they are working on it, but have been told not to give any specific timeline now. To me that means later than the end of the year.

Len


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Now that DISH has Eastern Arc and maybe eventually Western Arc where is AAD going to place their 8 HD channels? On 1 bird or 2. If they leave the channels on 119 EA people in the boonies will need a side dish to go with their 1000.4 / 1000.5? And who knows what is planned for the West. I doubt AAD would find it cost effective to have their signals on 2 birds.


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure I would love the AAD channels to be in HD, but I'm just happy that they are up there at all. After going several months without them when DISH was forced to take them down I don't mind the rough SD signal. My RV exemption is great as rabbit ears don't work all that well in all areas.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

My guess is that the demise of AMC-14 had much to do with the delay of AAD's HD plans.

Can anyone verify exactly when AAD stopped saying by the end of 2008?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Cost effectiveness...2+transponders on 2 sats?


----------

